

Weather - the best thing about Silicon Valley - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/weather-the-best-thing-about-silicon-valley/swizec/4771

======
gshakir
No doubt about it. I lived in valley for just one year and I have fond
memories of San Francisco downtown, Santa Cruz and beautiful scenic highways.
New England has its own beauty but it is just not the same, I wish I get a
situation where I can move back to the valley.

